# Hay fever



## Graham89 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi there I'm thinking of moving to Australia for a year I suffer from hayfever and was wondering if it would. Be worse over there?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have allergies and I find it is better when I am in Europe (I am from Australia) so at a guess I would say it would be worse in Australia.


----------



## Lashie (Mar 27, 2015)

I definitely suffer worse in the UK. Then again, I suppose it depends where in Australia you would be living/visiting. Never really had an issue in Perth


----------

